# Bacon Cure



## olecrosseyes (Oct 31, 2015)

View media item 432184


----------



## bladebuilder (Oct 31, 2015)

Here ya go,













A%20cure%20for%20Bacon_zpsbqa0kwow.jpg



__ bladebuilder
__ Oct 31, 2015


----------



## olecrosseyes (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks, Why didn't it work for me? I tried it two ways.


----------

